# Avoiding sickness



## ruinexplorer (Jan 27, 2018)

The flu season is bad this year and doesn't look like it is letting up (at least in the US). We have had discussions here in the past on how we choose to stay healthy in this hectic profession. I was reading this brief article about keeping healthy, especially with shared equipment and technicians who frequently are in different cities (conventions). I was wondering if anyone has been looking if anyone has had success with avoiding the sickness this year?

I had a houseful of sick family just before Christmas this year. I mostly avoided it (some sinus issues for a day and a half). I made sure that I was taking the Zicam tablets and using a neti pot as soon as I knew what I was dealing with. I make sure to use alcohol wipes regularly on non-porous surfaces as well.

Anyone taking precautions (at home, work, school) to keep this at bay? Sage for the evil spirits?


----------



## josh88 (Jan 27, 2018)

I am getting over it right now. I self medicated with a bunch of honey bourbon lol. We're talking about having someone come in and give everybody flu shots actually AT work next season.


----------



## Quillons (Jan 27, 2018)

Wash my hands, wash my hands, wash my hands, wash my hands...
I've also started eating oranges more frequently and I've been trying a bedtime yoga sequence in the hopes that I'll fall asleep faster and get more sleep overall.
The first wave of tests seems to be happening around the 2nd week of February, so I still have a little time to prepare. Definitely seeking recommendations of what I should sacrifice to which gods!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 27, 2018)

josh88 said:


> I am getting over it right now. I self medicated with a bunch of honey bourbon lol. We're talking about having someone come in and give everybody flu shots actually AT work next season.



I have also been known to self medicate that way. It seems particularly helpful for a sore throat.

I am not an anti-vaxxer by any means, but the one year that I got a flu shot was the year that I was sick the most and worst that I have ever been. I know that it is likely a coincidence, but I have never had another shot and most seasons I get by without a sniffle. I absolutely advise for those at risk that those at risk should get the shot. My mother-in-law had the shot this year and she still got sick, but it didn't seem to get as bad as it could (she's in her late 70's).


----------



## Amiers (Jan 27, 2018)

I was raised to roll in it. While I still maintained the Chris Traeger mentality in my head. 

Of course drinking massive amounts always helps too. Not that I suggest this to the novices of the group but for my generation and plus it seems to work. 

Sickness is 3 ( knock on wood) times a year at best and normally it’s 2 sniffles and 2 ima died and kill someone for touching me thing. 

Mind over matter and such things helps with it.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 27, 2018)

ruinexplorer said:


> I have also been known to self medicate that way. It seems particularly helpful for a sore throat.
> 
> I am not an anti-vaxxer by any means, but the one year that I got a flu shot was the year that I was sick the most and worst that I have ever been. I know that it is likely a coincidence, but I have never had another shot and most seasons I get by without a sniffle. I absolutely advise for those at risk that those at risk should get the shot. My mother-in-law had the shot this year and she still got sick, but it didn't seem to get as bad as it could (she's in her late 70's).


 @ruinexplorer I suspect by your definition I'm "an anti-vaxxer by any means". When I moved in with a lady in Burlington, Ontario in 1980, I moved my medical allegiances to a new doctor as my previous doctor who I'd been with since my birth in Hamilton, Ontario died shortly after I moved to Stratford in 1977. 
*To my point:* The doctor I went with in 1980 asked me a myriad of questions regarding illnesses I'd had, and survived, in my youth. Among these were mumps, whooping cough, scarlet fever, measles, and German measles. Based on my info', and two or three blood tests, my doctor decreed I should NEVER subject myself to a "flu" or "influenza" vaccine for the remainder of my days. I followed his advice and, so far so good, for 37 nigh on 38 years and counting. That's my tale and I'm standing by it. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 28, 2018)

I had the measles as an infant (before the MMR was scheduled). After that, I have had four MMR vaccines and for whatever reason, I still don't test immune to measles. So, I do get rather annoyed at the people who don't get vaccines because they don't believe in them. I don't have an issue if someone has been told by a medical professional to stay away from a vaccine due to health complications. My desire to not have a flu shot is not by recommendation of any doctor. I have had several suggest that I get one, especially since I work in an area with a lot of international visitors. As I don't get sick, but my family does, I sometimes feel like Typhoid Mary.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 28, 2018)

You could carry it to them sure. But in our industry if you are not generally that sick person you have a tough skin to it. 

It’s one of those touch raw meat and wipe your face moments. 

But then again I won’t touch a door handle to save my life. Weird ticks I guess.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah, maybe the 5-second rule has been my source of vaccines.


----------



## mikefellh (Jan 28, 2018)

I get the flu shot EVERY year, and never had an issue. Also (since I hate fruit) I have 1000mg of vitamin C (Emergen-C or Redoxon) every few days, or twice daily if I'm feeling run down. And as already stated, washing hands!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 28, 2018)

I am just now in the final stages of getting over the flu, I've had it all this last week. Its particularly bad this year, everyone at work is sniffling and the director is upset that he can't work on scenes that need work because they've been so busy with understudy rehearsals. I've never gotten the flu vaccine, but I think I might get one next year. I took my first sick day in 5 years Wednesday. I was just so exhausted I didn't want to move. Someones THAT is the tough call to make. I know I could have drugged up and dragged my butt through work Wednesday, but without that full day of rest I bet I'd still be feeling crappy.

Rest as much as you can, eat as well as you can, avoid binge drinking, and WASH WASH WASH your hands. Use an immune booster if they help you, I like emergency-c and echinacea pills.


----------



## josh88 (Jan 29, 2018)

ruinexplorer said:


> I have also been known to self medicate that way. It seems particularly helpful for a sore throat.
> 
> I am not an anti-vaxxer by any means, but the one year that I got a flu shot was the year that I was sick the most and worst that I have ever been. I know that it is likely a coincidence, but I have never had another shot and most seasons I get by without a sniffle. I absolutely advise for those at risk that those at risk should get the shot. My mother-in-law had the shot this year and she still got sick, but it didn't seem to get as bad as it could (she's in her late 70's).


I also think antivaxers are crazy, but I haven't had a flu shot..... ever. should I? yeah, has it been offered freely multiple times? yeah. probably not the best choice but my immune system is pretty hardy. I rarely get REALLY sick. I've only been totally laid up once in the last 10 years and thats through teaching, and my wife who teaches a different group that goes to 3 schools and living with my sister in law who works at the hospital and brings all kinds of crap home. Our industry is tough when much of what we do is only doable by us. sure someone could fill in, but so much is lost in the transition or explanation, its a tough call whether to power through it or figure out another option.


----------



## BCAP (Jan 29, 2018)

ruinexplorer said:


> The flu season is bad this year and doesn't look like it is letting up (at least in the US). We have had discussions here in the past on how we choose to stay healthy in this hectic profession. I was reading this brief article about keeping healthy, especially with shared equipment and technicians who frequently are in different cities (conventions). I was wondering if anyone has been looking if anyone has had success with avoiding the sickness this year?
> 
> I had a houseful of sick family just before Christmas this year. I mostly avoided it (some sinus issues for a day and a half). I made sure that I was taking the Zicam tablets and using a neti pot as soon as I knew what I was dealing with. I make sure to use alcohol wipes regularly on non-porous surfaces as well.
> 
> Anyone taking precautions (at home, work, school) to keep this at bay? Sage for the evil spirits?




Here are some paranoid things I do:

I cringe when I have to roll up cables laying on the floor walked over by anyone who might have just come from the restroom. Ever since I got pneumonia, today I use a pair of cheap work gloves from Home Depot. People laugh, but when my setup or take down time is interrupted to do [fill in the blank] I find myself needing to wash hands less.

I do not touch the console unless my hands are washed. If I'm asked to use someone else's console I try to clean it first with mildly damp rag when no-one's looking.

I do not eat in the vicinity of work surfaces, makes a nice bed for transferring germs.

The best thing one can probably to is to avoid touching your face, rubbing eyes, mouth, nose, etc.

So far (knock on wood...) it seems to be working.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 29, 2018)

josh88 said:


> I haven't had a flu shot..... ever. should I?


I haven't gotten the flu since I was a young child and I never felt the need to get the flu shot. I work in a high school and before that I worked at a greyhound station while attending college with over 35,000 other students. What I'm saying is, I generally don't get sick. 
That being said, ever since having a child I have started getting the free flu shots offered at work every year. My immune system obviously can take it, but I won't risk it with him. I have gotten the flu shot every year for the past two or three years. It doesn't seem to effect me at all, but if it helps keep the flu out of my house I'm willing to do it.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 29, 2018)

BCAP said:


> Here are some paranoid things I do:
> 
> I cringe when I have to roll up cables laying on the floor walked over by anyone who might have just come from the restroom. Ever since I got pneumonia, today I use a pair of cheap work gloves from Home Depot. People laugh, but when my setup or take down time is interrupted to do [fill in the blank] I find myself needing to wash hands less.
> 
> ...



Your level of paranoia is top notch lol. It’s glad to see other people have a touch phobia.


----------



## RickR (Jan 29, 2018)

Recent research shows virus bodies in 'aerosols' far beyond the 3-6' cough range. We're talking anywhere in the same HVAC system, one can easily pick up a highly contagious bug like influenza. And that such viruses can last 48 hours on some surfaces. 

I understand paranoia, but we are all doomed anyway.


----------



## josh88 (Jan 29, 2018)

TheaterEd said:


> I haven't gotten the flu since I was a young child and I never felt the need to get the flu shot. I work in a high school and before that I worked at a greyhound station while attending college with over 35,000 other students. What I'm saying is, I generally don't get sick.


My rule is pretty much the same, once I have a kid I'll start getting one, because then its less about my own sickness. I was in the same boat when I was teaching, between teaching at my school and working with a few others as well as my wife's teaching I was pretty constantly exposed to 4 or 5 school districts worth of "pollination"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 29, 2018)

Hand sanitizing wipes are my friend. We keep a tub in the car as a precaution after going to public spaces. I keep one at my desk and wipe all surfaces that I know sick people have touched. If I don't know, I choose not to worry about it.


----------



## CJB (Jan 31, 2018)

ruinexplorer said:


> The flu season is bad this year and doesn't look like it is letting up (at least in the US). We have had discussions here in the past on how we choose to stay healthy in this hectic profession. I was reading this brief article about keeping healthy, especially with shared equipment and technicians who frequently are in different cities (conventions). I was wondering if anyone has been looking if anyone has had success with avoiding the sickness this year?
> 
> I had a houseful of sick family just before Christmas this year. I mostly avoided it (some sinus issues for a day and a half). I made sure that I was taking the Zicam tablets and using a neti pot as soon as I knew what I was dealing with. I make sure to use alcohol wipes regularly on non-porous surfaces as well.
> 
> Anyone taking precautions (at home, work, school) to keep this at bay? Sage for the evil spirits?


The best advice I heard given to a cast by a nurse was to keep your hands away from your face . . . the virus will be on your hands.


----------



## kendal69 (Jan 31, 2018)

I used to get a flu shot every year in August, and like clockwork, I would get the debilitating flu during the entire month of December. That was OK since December was always slow for me. I went to see my doctor and he explained his secretary died the week prior from the flu shot. He scolded me and NEVER get the flu shot. Hmmm OK, he thoroughly scared the you know what out of me. That was 20 years ago and I have never had the flu since I stopped getting the shots. I also never shake hands, I do the fist bump, and I never ever touch the handles of any shopping cart and take advantage of the free wipes to clean the handles and use the wipes to always be between my hands and the handles. Lastly, I've learned to never touch my nose and face during flu season. It's hasn't turned me into a germaphobe as much as being aware of how disgusting people are with their hands. Well, maybe it has made me a germaphobe - because every time some coughs or sneezes around me in a restaurant, I exit stage right. My brother doesn't believe me, and gets a flue every year even after a shot every year. This year the flue put his wife in the hospital for three days. All this works for me so I'll stick with it because last time I had it so bad it nearly put me in the hospital and now that I 'm up there in years I think the bad flu like I had in the past would not be handled well.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 31, 2018)

kendal69 said:


> I used to get a flu shot every year in August, and like clockwork, I would get the debilitating flu during the entire month of December. That was OK since December was always slow for me. I went to see my doctor and he explained his secretary died the week prior from the flu shot. He scolded me and NEVER get the flu shot. Hmmm OK, he thoroughly scared the you know what out of me. That was 20 years ago and I have never had the flu since I stopped getting the shots. I also never shake hands, I do the fist bump, and I never ever touch the handles of any shopping cart and take advantage of the free wipes to clean the handles and use the wipes to always be between my hands and the handles. Lastly, I've learned to never touch my nose and face during flu season. It's hasn't turned me into a germaphobe as much as being aware of how disgusting people are with their hands. Well, maybe it has made me a germaphobe - because every time some coughs or sneezes around me in a restaurant, I exit stage right. My brother doesn't believe me, and gets a flue every year even after a shot every year. This year *the flue put his wife in the hospital for three days.* All this works for me so I'll stick with it because last time I had it so bad it nearly put me in the hospital and now that I 'm up there in years I think the bad flu like I had in the past would not be handled well.


@kendal69 When you wrote "*the flue put his wife in the hospital for three days*" were you suggesting they had trouble with their fireplace's chimney? Some down-drafts can be nasty. [Know when you're being picked on for your spelling.] 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## mikefellh (Jan 31, 2018)

kendal69 said:


> I went to see my doctor and he explained his secretary died the week prior from the flu shot. He scolded me and NEVER get the flu shot. Hmmm OK, he thoroughly scared the you know what out of me. That was 20 years ago and I have never had the flu since I stopped getting the shots.



Maybe the secretary had an egg allergy. How the flu shot is made has changed over 20 years, and things doctors said then changes over the years. When I get the flu shot anywhere in the province of Ontario (Canada) every year I'm given a checklist that I have to go through BEFORE being given the shot to make sure I don't have certain medical conditions...if I have any of them they may not give me the shot, want to observe me closely, or give an alternative to the needle (like the mist inhaler) to get the same medication. Heck, there was once a time when doctors endorsed smoking and certain cigarette brands:



Just recently my current doctor made me stop a medication that another doctor recommended I take!


----------



## mikefellh (Jan 31, 2018)

CJB said:


> The best advice I heard given to a cast by a nurse was to keep your hands away from your face . . . the virus will be on your hands.



I admit my worst habit is buying some finger food to eat on the subway/bus on the way home (or to an event)...so I grab the handrails that everyone else grabs, then grab a fry and put it in my mouth. Sometimes I do get a stomach bug the next day (which I usually blame on eating at McDonalds).


----------



## DIYLED (Jan 31, 2018)

*Just because you're paranoid
Don't mean germs aren't after you*
(Imagine Kurt Cobain singing that.)

The flu shot benefits wear off after a few months, so a flu shot in August may not protect as well from a February peak as getting a flu shot in November. I read this somewhere, so it must be true. 

Here's an interesting page on hand sanitizers and effectiveness on norovirus:
http://www.stopthestomachflu.com/Home/which-hand-sanitizers-kill-stomach-flu-viruses
It seems legit. The author cites a lot of peer-reviewed articles and seems to know a lot about the details of how research is done.

I noticed that Germ-X has recently switched to 70% alcohol instead of 62%. I think Purell did the same.


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 1, 2018)

About all I do during flu season is wash my hands more. I've heard its bad this year because the vaccine is only 10% effective. I didn't get the shot, and no one I see regularly in the Philly area has gotten it this year.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 7, 2018)

Begin Rant #1: Know the difference between "The Flu" and Influenza.

-Influenza is the virus you get the flu shot for. Influenza is primarily an attack on the respiratory system with a high fever. Although it can include vomiting and other intestinal nightmares, it often doesnt. Every year thousands, sometimes millions, die from Influenza.

-The thing we call "The Flu" or "Stomach Flu" is a non-medical term that gets applied to several other viruses. The most common "stomach flu" is actually Norovirus, the thing you hear about causing nightmares on Cruise Ships. Typically this doesn't kill you but you kinda wish it would because you are puking for a couple days. The vacine shot for Influenza has NO EFFECT on Norovirus or "Stomach flu".

It drives me crazy how many people will say, "I got the flu shot and got sick anyway" when they are talking about a completely different virus. Yes viruses mutate and the flu shot isn't always effective. This year they are saying it's only 30% effective but it reduces the symptoms and recovery time. But most of the people who say "I got sick anyway" are talking about Norovirus. NOT influenza.

Begin Rant #2 Vaccines

It's amazing how many people will ignore the advice of all of medical science and choose to listen to a former Playboy Playmate instead. There's the American Medical Association and every other prestigious medical organization on one side and scientific genius Jenny McCarthy on the other. Do the research on a REAL medical website and you'll find that every claim about vaccines and autism has been debunked. I believe the British guy who started the whole anti-vaxer movement had his medical license taken away from him for a fraud! Yes, side effects used to happen to people who took vaccines 30 years ago and they died for weird reasons, but those are very rare today. No, having had a lot of other illnesses a long time ago doesn't prepare you to fight the flu today so you don't need one. No you shouldn't follow the advice of your doctor from 30 years ago who barely understood vaccines, you should talk to a current doctor to find out if you are healthy enough to get the shot. Yes there are 1 in a million odds that you could still have some sort of a weird reaction to a Vaccine, get sick, and die. However, the odds of you dying from the flu are MUCH higher. There is a TINY chance that you could die from wearing a seat belt as it traps you in a car accident where you sink under a lake. Should that stop you from wearing a seat belt? No, because the odds of you dying from not wearing a seat belt are significantly higher in EVERY other kind of accident. 

Just get the shot. If nothing else, your getting the shot helps to create herd immunity which keeps people with depressed immune systems safer.


DIYLED said:


> The flu shot benefits wear off after a few months, so a flu shot in August may not protect as well from a February peak as getting a flu shot in November. I read this somewhere, so it must be true. .



My wife is a Nurse and always makes sure we get our flu shot's in Mid-November. You need a few weeks for it to take effect. Then, yes it slowly looses effectiveness. Typically you want to have your Maximum coverage from December-February, so November is the time to start the process by getting your shot.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Feb 8, 2018)

Amen! Preach it, Brother @gafftaper!


----------



## EdSavoie (Feb 8, 2018)

Vaccination (with something like the flu, or other disease that's more annoying than deadly to the average person) is more about protecting those who can't be vaccinated or for whom it doesn't work rather than your own protection.

I don't often get the flu (or the vaccination for it) in all honesty, but you can bet I've got every major one out there. (Looking at you Hepatitis and HPV)

If I worked in a vulnerable sector, or with someone immunno compromised, idI be getting it very timely.


----------

